# Empfehlenswerte Lektüre zum Thema HTML?



## Apo (29. Oktober 2002)

Gibt es irgendein Buch, daß man, wenn man sich mit HTML beschäftigen/ein wenig erlernen möchte, sich zulegen sollte und das ihr empfehlen könnt?


mfg

Apo


----------



## Adam Wille (29. Oktober 2002)

Sowohl als online-Dokumentation zu finden unter http://selfhtml.teamone.de zu finden, als auch als gebundene Ausgabe erhältlich ist Stefan Münzer's "SelfHTML", welches inzwischen bei Version 8 angelangt ist.

Das ist eigentlich so das Standardkompendium, welches man sich verinnerlichen sollte... 

Geist


----------



## Christoph (30. Oktober 2002)

und als tägliche Nachtlektüre wäre http://www.drweb.de auch empfehlenswert


----------



## sam (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *und als tägliche Nachtlektüre wäre http://www.drweb.de auch empfehlenswert  *


...was aber erst sinn macht, wenn man schon grundlegende html/css/js-kenntnisse besitzt


----------



## Apo (30. Oktober 2002)

Ich suche etwas in Buchform, da ich es weniger schön/angenehm finde, die ganze Zeit vom Monitor abzulesen.
Außerdem kann man dann immer wieder schnell mal nachschlagen.


mfg

Apo


----------



## sam (30. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Apo _
> *Ich suche etwas in Buchform, da ich es weniger schön/angenehm finde, die ganze Zeit vom Monitor abzulesen.
> Außerdem kann man dann immer wieder schnell mal nachschlagen.*


selfhtml gibt es meines wissens nach auch in buchform...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (30. Oktober 2002)

Selfhtml gibts auch als Buch - wie Geist bereits erwähnte ...

Is zwar Sauteuer, aber jeden Euro Wert - 1300 Seiten für 70 € -  gibts aber auch gebraucht für 50 €...

ciao Andreas


----------



## Apo (3. November 2002)

Ist dieses SelfHTML Buch auch für blutige Anfänger geeignet oder sollte man schon Kenntnisse mitbringen?


mfg

Apo


----------



## Adam Wille (3. November 2002)

Ersteres in jedem Falle.

Mag zwar sein, dass du dir einige Abschnitte schon öfter durchlesen musst, als dir vielleicht lieb sein mag, aber der Einstieg in die Welt von HTML und Co. erfolgt imho recht einsteigerfreundlich... 

Geist


----------



## Christoph (3. November 2002)

/me hat auch mit Selfhtml angefangen. Aber mit der etwas handfesteren Version. dem Buch. Das ist saudick. Habs bis jetzt noch nie durchgelesen


----------



## xPerience (7. November 2002)

ich weiß auch nciht ob so ein buch unbedingt zum durchlesen gedacht ist...

ich würds mir auch kaufen, aber 70 euro ist mir irgendwie zu teuer ;(
muss ich wohl bei der onlineversion bleiben.. hat auch ihre vorteile  kommt man auf jeden fall schneller voran wnen man nach was bestimmtes sucht (siehe quickbar von selfhtml)


----------

